# 1.Popup-Menü lässt 2.Popup-Menü verschwinden



## NG-TEAM (3. März 2004)

Hallo erst mal...
Bin gerade dabei eine Website in DW mit Hilfe von 3 Frames zu erstellen(left,middle,top).
Im Left Frame sollen sich drei Buttons befinden (Home,Bilder,Fun Area)
Jetzt habe ich den Button Home und Bilder fertig und habe jeweils ein Submenü
erstellt.
Jetzt kommt das Problem:Wenn ich auf Home gehe und das Menü öffnet sich verdenkt es den Bilder Button.
Kann ich das so ändern das ich alle drei Buttons untereinander setze und wenn sich ein Submenü öffnet verschieben sich die Buttons automatisch nach unten.

Währe super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte bin net so die Leuchte im Webdesign, aber früh übt sich!Danke
P.S: Anhang erklärt es besser


----------



## HammerHe@rt (4. März 2004)

ja geht....mit divs und/oder Javascripts.....gibt da bereits fertige im Netz


----------



## NG-TEAM (4. März 2004)

Kannst du mir sagen wo
Hab net soviel Ahnung davon.


----------



## HammerHe@rt (4. März 2004)

http://www.projectseven.com zbsp


----------

